# V23.2



## missy874 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good afternoon, 
I am working a denial where they have said that V23.2 couldn't be used as a primary... I returned with the table in the ICD9 guidelines. Their response was:

 under (15) Nonspecific V Codes is where I find V23.2 in the ICD-9 CM book  Hopefully this will help explain it further.

Does this make sense to anyone else???  Help!  I am gnashing my teeth because in my (limited within OB) experience I have the belief that it is specific.

Thanks for any help


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

V23 codes are allowed first listed or secondary.  What is the dx for the patient?  because certain conditions are excluded with V23.2.  If you patient is currently pregnant with a hx of abortion you should use 646,3x.


----------



## preserene (Aug 2, 2010)

yes as mithellde  said this 23.2 needs to meet the requirements of the conditions classifiable to 634-638. Why because these conditions have definite/ possible bearings on the current pregnancy and its outcome. 
More over as she poined out you should have a base code for this current pregnancy to give more info to validate the High Risk pregnancy Supervision- that is the subcategory it belongs to.
I hope I am helpful!!!?


----------



## missy874 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you, but the reason I dont use the 646.3 code is that it says habitual which is defined in the ICD9 as 3 or more consecutive.... she has only one prior abortion.  Can you use this with only one?  Any and all suggestions are helpful
 Oh yeah, this code (V23.2) was used on the antepartum cpt 59425


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2010)

To Term 'habitual abortion'-yes, more than 2consecutive abortions.But this V23.2 excludes the habitual aborters. I said it requires any of those classifiable to 634-638
Thank you


----------

